# Use of PE in Sig - Part 2 - Exempt Industry



## Slugger926 (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I work for a large company where most of the work is concidered exempt, and most work is across state lines or international in nature.

In my sig, since I like everyone to know that I am licensed, which of the following should I use if I am licensed in generic state XY?

A. John Doe, P.E.

or

B. John Doe, P.E., (XY)

or

C. John Doe without the P.E. designation .... arghh..... If this is the case, why even keep my license up to date.


----------



## Tark62 (Apr 3, 2009)

If you like everyone to know that you are licensed, that's great. You just have to indicate the state of licensure in some way. Options:

*****

1. If you use the title in a context (e.g. stationery, business cards, email signature) that includes your address, and if your address is in State XY and your PE is also from State XY, then simply use A. Everyone will correctly assume that you are licensed in State XY.

2. If you use the title in a situation where there is no indication of your address, then use B. If you add the "(XY)" then everyone will understand that you are licensed in State XY. Otherwise there is no way to know where your title is valid.

3. If you use the title in a context that shows your address, but your address is in State PQ and your PE is from different State XY, then use B. Otherwise everyone will incorrectly assume that you are licensed in State PQ.


----------



## SSmith (Apr 3, 2009)

I work for a Federal Agency. My email sig starts with "Scott Smith, PE".


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 4, 2009)

SSmith said:


> I work for a Federal Agency. My email sig starts with "Scott Smith, PE".


That is how I do it now. All of my install teams can look me up, and know I am located in state XY. All of my vendors know I am in state XY. There is no malicias intent, and all of my co-workers are unlicensed.


----------



## C-Dog (Apr 16, 2009)

My business card is:

C-Dog, P.E.

And my e-mail sig is

C-Dog, P.E.

I am licensed and work in the same state.

In exempt industries, if you put the state after the P.E., you will just confuse folks. Heck, the PE confuses some of them.


----------



## Slugger926 (Apr 18, 2009)

C-Dog said:


> My business card is:
> C-Dog, P.E.
> 
> And my e-mail sig is
> ...


I know what you mean. In the past week, I have seen people utilze P.E. for both Process Engineer and Project Engineer which are official titles within companies.


----------



## Art (Apr 18, 2009)

Slugger926 said:


> I know what you mean. In the past week, I have seen people utilze P.E. for both Process Engineer and Project Engineer which are official titles within companies.



really?

now THAT may be a violation....


----------



## Supe (Apr 20, 2009)

Art said:


> really?
> now THAT may be a violation....


X2. Here in TX, they'd be lynched.


----------

